# Fallout



## ThePrepDerp2 (Oct 20, 2014)

I love post apocalyptic games. And with fallout 4 being announced, I wanna know what you guys think of them.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I have Fallout 2 on Xbox and I never finished it. I thought it was something I would like a lot but I could never play it for long periods of time. I got s little past the part where you had to decide to blow up the little town you were in.

My little brother beat the game and like it so much that he bought the third one. So did my friend when I told him about the second one. 

Sometimes I think about getting back into the second one but I don't really play video games in the warmer months since there is so much things to do outside.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah. Cool. Did you see the trailer yet?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

No I haven't.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's ridiculously good


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe I'll look it up on YouTube.


----------

